# New smokehouse in QLD, Australia



## taoistgaucho (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi all

I live in Queensland Australia. My uncle from New Zealand who is the most experienced smoker I've ever come across, has just been over from NZ and we (well mainly he) built a smokehouse, photos below (its about 5'8" in height).

In New Zealand smoked fish is the second national pass-time after rugby and I've been missing it here in Oz however and have already smoked some mullet and trevally in the new smokehouse. However I'm keen to get into the smoked meats as well. I just did a tour of the deep south USA and I loved the pulled pork etc.

I smoked a whole rack of pork on the weekend (thats chops and all! I'm not sure what this this is called in the US, maybe crown roast) and it came up pretty well however I think I made the smokehouse a bit hot as it didn't have that real pink hue that I was looking for, I think my thermometer may be substandard, however it was pretty good for a first effort.

The bbq sauce I made up from a recipe on this website was amazing.

As you'll see from the pictures I use a fire, no electrics or sawdust. I've found that red ironbark and black wattle work well and I have heaps of black wattle lying around. In New Zealand they use Manuka pretty heavily which works really well but it's a native timber and not available here as far as I know.

I look forward to hearing from anybody with any advice and I'll be scanning the forums regularly.














Cheers


----------



## southernsausage (Jun 3, 2012)

wow mate! awesome smoker!


----------



## taoistgaucho (Jun 3, 2012)

yeah just don't look too closely at the bottom where I've covered up the hole I burned in the door with fibro! :-)


----------



## southernsausage (Jun 3, 2012)

how hot can u get it in there?


----------



## moikel (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice build bro ! Where exactly in Qld is Oceanview. This is a good place to learn a lot I  certainly have.


----------



## taoistgaucho (Jun 3, 2012)

too hot! Won't know until I get a decent thermometer...


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 3, 2012)

to SMF!!! That's a great looking smokehouse! Sounds like you have some good experience to share, Glad to have you here!!!


----------



## michael ark (Jun 3, 2012)

Loks great looks like your clean up was wanting you to fill it then drop a peice or 2.:biggrin:


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 3, 2012)

Howdy, t-g!

In your tour of the US South, I hope you got to swing thru North Carolina.  I'm a bit prejudiced because I was born there and lived there for half a century; but most folks say it is about the best pork barbecue you can get . . .   and you can get it in different sauce flavors depending on where you find it.  

Keep up the Qview.  That is one neat lookin' smokehouse!


----------



## so ms smoker (Jun 3, 2012)

That's a great looking smokehouse. The trick to great smoked meats is the cooking temps. If you can control the temps accuratly, you can smoke anything! Looking forward to your q-view!

Mike


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome to SMF! Glad you enjoyed the bbq while visiting the South. 

That's a great looking smokehouse you built there.


----------

